# We'll Be At Letchworth State Park This Weekend.



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

We'll be at Letchworth this up comming weekend and I was just wondering if any OB'ers will be there that I might look out for?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We are going to Moreau, north of Saratoga, NY this weekend.

We need to work on getting a NY Rally together this year. I think there are enough of us. Might even be able to get a few PA and NE Outbackers to join us!









DAN


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> We are going to Moreau, north of Saratoga, NY this weekend.
> 
> We need to work on getting a NY Rally together this year. I think there are enough of us. Might even be able to get a few PA and NE Outbackers to join us!
> 
> ...


I agree Dan. Have fun in Moreau!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We are going to Letchworth State Park for what we Canadians call Civic Holiday (August 1st). We're there Friday to Monday.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

duggy said:


> We are going to Letchworth State Park for what we Canadians call Civic Holiday (August 1st). We're there Friday to Monday.


We will have a holiday for anything won't we! This is a day that we celebrate all those Civics driving on our streets!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> We are going to Letchworth State Park for what we Canadians call Civic Holiday (August 1st). We're there Friday to Monday.


We will have a holiday for anything won't we! This is a day that we celebrate all those Civics driving on our streets!








[/quote]

That gave me a chuckle!


----------



## Deaser (Aug 26, 2009)

We've never camped at Letchworth but have visited there several times for day trips. You'll have to let us know how you like the campground.

Living in NW PA, I might be interested in attending a NY Rally as well.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Deaser said:


> We've never camped at Letchworth but have visited there several times for day trips. You'll have to let us know how you like the campground.
> 
> Living in NW PA, I might be interested in attending a NY Rally as well.


I've only been there on day trips too. Probably 30-40 throughout my life. It's only 45 min away, I can't believe I've never camped there. I always felt day trips give you a feeling of what the park is about but, I guess there really is a ton to do there. Were only going 2 nights, but I'll let you know how it was.

We're camping at Sara's in Erie, Pa July 28-31. I assume that's close to you?

I'd love to get a rally going also. Or at least a mini rally. Our summer is pretty booked up, maybe in the fall?


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

duggy said:


> We are going to Letchworth State Park for what we Canadians call Civic Holiday (August 1st). We're there Friday to Monday.


Have you ever been there before?


----------

